# I would like feedback on anyone that has the sequin machine iron on machine



## stitchanddazzle (Sep 7, 2010)

any one have the sequin machine that you iron on the designs


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know anyone who has purchased that equipment yet. I saw it at a show earlier this year and have the sample shirt they gave me. So far, through several washings I haven't lost a sequin.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you have any information about the company so I can look it up? 

:LOL Just what I need - another thing on my wish list


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Phone: (215) 634-2235 Website: www.screenprintsupply.com Address: 495 East Erie Ave
Philadelphia, PA 19134
United States


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

25 grand? wow...

You might be better off buying an embroidery machine with a sequin attachment like we did although we rarely use it.


----------



## stitchanddazzle (Sep 7, 2010)

I think its a lot to but my rhinestone machine was a lot to....I have 3 single head embroidery machines and I don't have the attachment because barudan didn't allow you to add it to your machine but buy an entire another machine...Going to the ISS to see the sequin machine....


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

"automatic hotfix sequin motif making machine "

If you zoom in on the machine, it appears to be an embroidery machine. If that's the case, what's with the 'hotfix' which I would think to be some sort of heat applied adhesive to hold the sequins down? I'm missing something.... 

It looks to me to be a 3 needle embroidery machine with a sequin device on each needle. For that price, you'd be better off ordering a 15 needle embroidery machine with a sequin device on each end. That way you could use your very expensive machine for something besides sequin designs...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

This sequin machine sets the sequins onto transfer film just like the rhinestone machines do. The sequins have glue on them. After the design is set onto the transfer film you apply it with a heat press just like you would a rhinestone design.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

This isn't a great picture, but this is the sample I have of the hot fix sequins.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> This isn't a great picture, but this is the sample I have of the hot fix sequins.


 
Where can one buy "hot fix sequins"?

(I guess I could ask ShineArt too)


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> Where can one buy "hot fix sequins"?
> 
> (I guess I could ask ShineArt too)


Probably from the company that is selling the equipment - All American Manufacturing and Supply Co,

ShineArt may have a source for them.


----------

